# best Rome hotel in good location under $300?



## elaine (Jul 20, 2008)

I am looking for a moderate hotel ($300 or less) in a good location.  Reviews are all over the place for any hotel I see under $500 a night for sept.  I would like a decent, safe place in a good location.  I was originally thinking near Termini, as we are coming via train, but many reviews said areas around train station are unsafe/less than desirable.  thanks, Elaine


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 21, 2008)

I have always stayed around Terminni, because of the convenience in getting around, and have never found any safety problems there.  You can pick up the Metro from there to the Coliseum area, the Spanish steps area, or about 5 blocks from the Vatican.  Transportatoin to and from the airport or by rail elsewhere in Italy is also right there.  While the location is very convenient, the hotels I have stayed in are merely adequate with none being memorable enough to make it a point to go back to that particular hotel or bad enough to make a point to avoid.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 21, 2008)

We stayed at Hotel Palladium Palace a few years ago.  It is about three blocks from Termini.  I liked the area a lot because there were "local" type eateries there (read less expensive, and many people who live in the area ate there).  It was also two or so blocks from a tour bus terminal, and near the train station.  One day we walked to the Colosseum.  I was younger, of course, but it was doable.  There are also hop-on-hop-off buses at/near Termini.

The hotel is rated 4* (by their own admission) and serves a decent daily breakfast.

Fern


----------



## Jimster (Jul 21, 2008)

*Hotel*

The hotel Aberdeen is not fancy but it is very clean and is located near termini.  It is also easier on the pocketbook.  It is Rick Steve's favorite in Rome.  Of course, if you want more upscale there is the ultramodern Radisson SAS across the street from Termini.  It is complete with spa, but you will pay a substantial price for it.  It is hard to recommend unless we know if you  want utility or luxury.  You can easily find places you would spend $300-400 a night.  Personally, I didn't plan to swim in a fancy pool I just wanted to experience the city and have enough money to enjoy my trip- I liked the Hotel Aberdeen.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 21, 2008)

*Piazza Navona choice*

We liked Residenza Canali ai Coronari, www.residenzacanali.com, which is in a great location.  Last summer for an air-conditioned terrace room we paid 145 euros cash per nite which included a great breakfast.  No elevator though and lots of steps to get to the terrace room.


----------



## elaine (Jul 21, 2008)

*I want safe, decent 3-4* hotel*

we will sleep, bathe and eat breakfast (if included in rate). We would like an area that feels safe to walk around after dark.  It's just 1 night after cruise and prior to Florence by train.  We want to see the major sites--Col, Forum, Pantheon.  We will not be going to Vatican.  I work in DC, an travel extensively in the US, so am familiar with subways, etc.  Can speak about 5% Italian to get by.
We are considering Eurostar International Palace (200 Euros) and Best Western Canada House (170Euros)--any thoughts of either of these?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 21, 2008)

One night after a cruise isn't enough to spend to see much of anything.  You won't get to your hotel and check in until midday.  How much time are you spending in Florence?  IMHO, if it is more than two days, I'd take the rest of them and spend them in Rome instead.

We felt safe in the area near Termini, and that gives you good access to the train to Florence.


----------



## elaine (Jul 21, 2008)

*our trip*

we get to port at 8 AM, taking train to Rome, dumping luggage at hotel and touring highlights until we drop--this will be more of "here's the Trevi, drop a coin, here's the PAntheon, snap a photo." The next day, we are flexible when we leave for Florence.  If we want to see more or Rome, we'll stay and take a later train.  We have 1 night in Florence and all day the next day, then training to Milan that evening.  
We arrive in Rome on a TUes and have to fly out of Milan on Fri. (using FF miles). Since Florence is on the way via train, I thought why not stop off for a day.  We will not be doing an art musuems--just a quickie of Rome and Florence.  So, if we love Rome--we'll really be spending more like 2 full days there.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 21, 2008)

You will be disappointed if you are looking for the Parthenon in Rome.  There is a replica in Tennessee, substantial bits of it in the British Museum in London (the Elgin Marbles), but the bulk of it is in Athens.  I think it is the Coliseum you are looking for in Rome.  That is a short metro ride from Terminini.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 21, 2008)

She's saying PANTHEON, not PARTHENON.   

Of course, as a 19-year old backpacker in Europe, my brother and I spent a morning in Athens Greece looking for the Coliseum......we went all the way out to a soccer stadium on the bus that was called "The Coliseum".....that night after reading our guidebook we realized we were looking in the wrong city!  We still laugh at our idiocy.

I think you would be happiest with the atmosphere if you stayed in the Pantheon or Piazza Navona area.  These are very picturesque areas, that are what you think of when you think "Rome".  Winding, cobbled streets, tiny shops, picturesque fountains, sidewalk cafes.  Traffic is not as heavy and diesel-choked as by the Termini.  Also, in this area you can walk to the Forum, Trevi Fountain, Spanish Steps, etc etc etc as well as being surrounded by sites you want to see (The Pantheon, Piazza Navona....).  By staying here you can wander peacefully at night (very safe, you can even walk down to the river which is magical at night) and absorb the atmosphere, rather than having to hop on the subway and go from your hotel to the sights.  You will be right in the middle of the sights!  For a very short visit, I think this would be extremely worthwhile.


----------



## elaine (Jul 21, 2008)

*too funny--thanks I will check out the PANTHEON area*

and, yes, I was referring to the PANTHEON--but thanks for the heads up. elaine


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 21, 2008)

We spent a night or two at Hotel Canada a few years ago -- it's near the train station (and I never remember feeling frightened).  At the time, it was ranked #4 on Trip Advisor (I think it's dropped since then, but the last time I checked, the reviews were still generally positive).  It's kind of shabby, but in that European way that somehow manages to be considered chic!  We were in a junior suite ... I think there was less than a $50/night difference between it and a regular room, and I suspect it was worth it.  It was HUGE by Rome standards, and included a nice sitting room.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 22, 2008)

Check on www.tripadvisor.com and search for "Rome hotel" but also look at their listings under B&B/Inn.  There are tons of listings with reviews and they show the average price also.  Remember, location location location.


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 5, 2008)

My daughter and her hubby went on a Rome Rick Steves tour last October and the hotel they used was Sonya Suites -- they liked it very much and it was more spacious than they were expecting.

http://www.sonyasuite.com/en/index.htm

Have a great time.

Brian


----------



## dmharris (Aug 5, 2008)

Ditto Jimster's reco for Hotel Aberdeen.  Great location!  Wonderful staff; full breakfast; towel rack warmer, clean, clean, clean.  I love Italy.  We walked everywhere from here and it's safe and close to Termini.  It's right across the street from a bldg that houses military personnel offices.


----------



## rje (Aug 9, 2008)

Check luxurylink.com and skyauction.com.


----------

